# Solved: windows live mail 2011



## WEBBIT (Oct 30, 2003)

I have just upgraded to live mail 2011, and i cant seem to be able to send photos as attachments any-more, they just go onto sky drive, which is a pain as you have to be logged into windows live to download them at the other end. I can add as attachments but they never arrive as i have tried sending to myself a few e mails. Is there a setting i am missing somewhere.

many Thanks


----------



## 1031together (Oct 17, 2010)

We have this exact problem. We didn't want 2011 and it came on automatically when we had to change from Live Sync. We hate the fact the photos go to Skydrive, we want them directly attached to the e-mail as before.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

took me a while to find this but here you go
when composing a new email look above the ribbon and you should see 3 tabs (message, insert, options), click on insert. In the ribbon now you should see "photo album" and beside it "single photo", click on single photo to insert it in your email or click on the paperclip to add it as an attachment without it going to skydrive.








​


----------



## WEBBIT (Oct 30, 2003)

thanks for that nice one any idea how to resize photos like you used to be able to


----------



## 1031together (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought I had replied somewhere else. We are new at this forum thing. The help in finding the single photo helped tremendously. Is there anywhere as before where they could be made medium, small, or smaller size. This was so easy on the last version.

Thanks again for your help. Our frustration level has been greatly reduced.


----------



## cdsgus (Jul 18, 2005)

Ms just updated me to Live Mail 2011.When I'm on a website and right click Email Picture... W7 goes to Picture Resize/Attach Files panel.When I click Attach Files Live Mail 2011 opens and then asks to sign on to Windows Live,which it never did before.When I click cancel the attachment is now set up like a Skydrive album.I now have to delete contents,go back to website,copy picture,return to mail and paste to be able to send it.
Up until this update a right click and add address was all that I had to do to send a resized picture.
Anyone know how to restore this?
Is there a way to go back to the previous version which worked well?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is there a way to go back to the previous version which worked well?


Microsoft seems to have done a good job of making the previous version go away. So, I guess I better not say anything about my searching for the old Windows Live Essentials. And, even if you do go back, if you are ever tempted to accept an update surely the update will wipe out the old and replace it with the unusable. Whoops, did I say "unusable"? I meant "new" of course.


----------



## WEBBIT (Oct 30, 2003)

Found it guys, use windows live photo gallery to browse your photos, along the top is a heading photo e mail, then drop down to photos as attachments, you then get the option to resize!!!!! YIPPPEEEEEE


----------



## Buspass (Nov 17, 2009)

When you are viewing the photos in Windows Explorer you can do the same thing. Select one of many pictures then right click - send to - mail. That will open up you mail client with the photos attached and reduced in size for email.


----------



## WEBBIT (Oct 30, 2003)

I know i marked this as solved but another problem i have ome across is trying to send exe files where on their on or zipped up, they never arrive, i tried to send my Dad 7 zip exe files but he never got it, any one ideas why, is it a security thing?


----------



## Draclvr (Feb 24, 2009)

Please, please, please tell me I can go back to the previous version of Windows Live Mail. The link provided above didn't help much. 

I'm all about new things and have no problem getting used to things that are different, but after several days, THIS I don't like at all - I repeat at all.

I've searched everywhere - anyone have any suggestions because I'm about to go get Thunderbird or anything except this version of WLM.


----------



## Wrestlingworth (Oct 24, 2010)

Have just signed up to TSG on the strength of the informative and, dare I say it, comforting words of you guys. I thought I was the only one losing my marbles sorting out this new fangled and, yes, useless version of WLM 2011.

Going through Live Gallery works a treat. Have sent images to myself and they arrive. Beforehand they got stuck in my Outbox. Did anyone else experience that problem? Can't quite manage to sort out the attachments through Windows Explorer as I used to - I still get this stupid album idea full of clipped images. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Draclvr (Feb 24, 2009)

I finally gave up on this new WLM 2011. I'm OK with a lot of the changes, but so many were just not what I want in a basic email program. For instance, why are my photos sent to the the cloud? Don't I get a choice?

Anywho, I was finally able to uninstall this version and find the original on the Microsoft download page. I am back to normal after a bit of a panic that I would be stuck with 2011.


----------



## Wrestlingworth (Oct 24, 2010)

Delighted and encouraged to hear that you have succeeded in re-installing the original version. I shall attempt to do likewise. I hope Microsoft read this and simililar forums to realise the frustration and anguish they have caused.


----------



## Draclvr (Feb 24, 2009)

You must uninstall EVERYTHING in Windows Live Essentials 2011, not just mail. Then I just went to my previously downloaded Windows Live Essentials (I built the computer and installed Windows 7 myself) and reinstalled. All my contacts, emails etc. were still there. If you don't have the original download, you can find it on Windows Downloads. Just find Mail and download it - you will have the option to download any of the original Live Essentials Components you need.


----------



## Wrestlingworth (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks I will do likewise.


----------



## SkiDoggie (Jul 12, 2007)

I deleted the ****, Windows mail 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I reinstalled the original version and everything started perfectly!

Todd


----------



## SkiDoggie (Jul 12, 2007)

I hated 2011 version. Uninstall it totally and use the old version! Reinstall it. Was even easy for me to do!


----------



## Wrestlingworth (Oct 24, 2010)

Have done likewise; having the previous version back again is like being reunited with and old friend. Thank you to everyone on this forum.


----------

